# L3400 tranny fluid ?



## spiderpig

Ok here is my story, I own a L3400 manual with 400 hrs. Performed tranny fluid and filter change at 100hrs and at 300 hrs. Filters changed both times. Ever time I would check fluid level in sight bubble every thing was alway good. Got careless and quit glancing at the sight bubble since fluid was always good. At about 370 hrs I lost my go, checked fluid and nothing in sight glass. Added about a gallon and got to the shop, no obviouse oil leaks, everything clean, no dirt build up around any of gaskets or seals suggesting oil leak. Went ahead and changed fluid and filter at this time, 370 hrs. Today I had to add about 3 qts to get fluid level in sight glass. Again performed walk around and no signs of leaks, no dirty build up. I have been using tractor to perform brush shredding and hauling dirt with FEL, quiet abit of dirt. Any thoughts about my fluid loss? Only thing I can add is that at times I have noticed an odor of hydrolic fluid when operating the
FEL. Other wise tractor is running fine, I did adjust clutch travel today, nothing significant, just routine stuff. Any thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## spiderpig

24 reviews and no comments? I guess i am just trying to figure out if hydrolic/tranny fluid can be lost because of heavy work load. Ive had the tractor 4 years averaging 100hrs a year. I use the tractor mainly to brush hog and to clear clear trees, brush , and haul dirt with the front end loader. Jump in with any thoughts.


----------



## Thomas

I have L2800HST 3 years old almost most the same putter job as you,but snow removeal added.

I yet to loose any fluid,but under heavy working conditions for while I do smell hyd. fluild.

I doubt dissconecting mower fel etc. you would loose that much fluid so quickly.


----------



## bosshogg

Make certain all hydraulic cylinders are retracted (down) and the rear 3 point lift is down also. Otherwise your level might be fine but the glass window shows empty.


----------



## 2jdeeres

You might want some one to look at your fittings as you operate the functions, they might be able to see whats happening in real time. Also couldn't hurt to have a second pair of eyes anyway.


----------



## spiderpig

Thanks for your replies, has been a year and have had no more problems.


----------

